# Pop ups !!!!



## ukclonebank (May 3, 2013)

I have small little Ad's appearing on my RIU pages ?
Why is this ?
It's only just started happening ?


----------



## millie (May 3, 2013)

you're not the only one... 

https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/650452-fugly-banner.html


----------



## zzwasted (May 3, 2013)

same lol now you mention it iv noticed that too


----------



## brotherjericho (May 3, 2013)

ukclonebank said:


> I have small little Ad's appearing on my RIU pages ?
> Why is this ?
> It's only just started happening ?


 Is called paying for the server ;-P


----------



## ukclonebank (May 3, 2013)

It's awful and last night they were not there , @ least it's not just my Puuta!


----------



## The Red (May 3, 2013)

I just shit my balls out because I just torrented season 3 of workaholics and then came back on here and that bullshit was up lol. I've been on all night and they just came up within the last hour or so.


----------



## gioua (May 3, 2013)

I feel like my memberships dues here should be reduced due to these adds...


----------



## brotherjericho (May 3, 2013)

Can't get much cheaper than free (most of us).


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 3, 2013)

Install a popup blocker on your browser.
Worked for me.


----------



## Already.in.use (May 3, 2013)

I think I'll stick with free...Ad Blocker works lovely. Open source - all the way.


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2013)

Sure are ugly, but i can generally ignore em.

What does annoy me though are bloody audio/video ads where i have to search around to mute or pause some bullshit "how to cut a prickly pear fruit" video. That kind of thing tends to stop me using a certain site. 

It stinks of desperation. However based on previous attempts at ad revenue, it doesn't surprise me in the slightest. Anyone remember when the admin tried to implement that thing saying that anyone who didn't sign up and agree to have their info sold to a datamining advertising company would have their account closed?  Me thinks the site owner isn't entirely intelligent when it comes to trying to bring in revenue without pissing off it's, well, customers.


----------



## PetFlora (May 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Install a popup blocker on your browser.
> Worked for me.


*Do tell, HOW? *


----------



## ukclonebank (May 3, 2013)

I wouldn't normally mind them ,after all we use this site free ,The point is they have placed them in the worst place , right in the line of fire.
Ad blocker plus seems to be only for google chrome ? I use just plain old google , any ideas ?


----------



## ukclonebank (May 3, 2013)

Ok i converted to Chrome(unwillingly) and installed ad blocker plus and all the adverts are now gone.


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2013)

Ad blocker people. jeesh get into the 21st century ps firefox is nicer


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> Ad blocker people. jeesh get into the 21st century ps firefox is nicer


I have no desire to use adblocker thanks. I would personally like to support this site and keep it running.

And getting into the 21st century can be said to go for the site as well as the user.

Personally i think the problem should be raised so that the site owner runs his site in even a semi-professional manner, not just installing an adblocker and sweeping the issue under the rug.

Also worth bearing in mind that the more people who block the ads, the lower the revenue for the site, and the more desperate they will become in their choice of adverts. I find it rather amusing that as a moderator you are encouraging people to hurt this sites ad revenue.


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I have no desire to use adblocker thanks.
> 
> And getting into the 21st century can be said to go for the site as well as the user.
> 
> ...


..................


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2013)

Good to see you being nice and responsible. As said, i find it amusing that you are going around encouraging people to hurt this sites revenue, the thing keeping it operational.


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Good to see you being nice and responsible. As said, i find it amusing that you are going around encouraging people to hurt this sites revenue, the thing keeping it operational.


Look both pop ups threads have been put into make your requests, by me (oh look being responsible, filing threads where they need to be)
secondly,I have made a thread in staff section alerting their attention to user complaints about this
thridly PR and ROLLIE will review both threads take into consideration of users complaints, and will fix accordingly or come up with a solution
and fourth: I give my own temp solution which is to install ad blocker, if you do not wish to do so you can patiently wait until PR or ROllie make an appearance in this thread.


so yes I am being nice and responsible youre being a pain in the butt and rude as usual. I get it you dont wanna install ad blocker point made no need to beat the dead horse about it


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2013)

That wasn't so hard now was it?


----------



## ukclonebank (May 3, 2013)

I don't think an ad blocker affects the sites revenue in anyway , the Ads are paid , it matters not what each individuals pc is programmed to do .....


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2013)

ukclonebank said:


> I don't think an ad blocker affects the sites revenue in anyway , the Ads are paid , it matters not what each individuals pc is programmed to do .....


A huge amount of ad money is per view, not just per click.


----------



## ukclonebank (May 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> A huge amount of ad money is per view, not just per click.


Hi Tip Top ,
How do you mean Per view ? how can you not view them ?
Your beans were cracking btw, i have a land of purple


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2013)

When you visit a page, it loads the ad up, put simply it's then considered as having been viewed. With an adblocker such as adblockplus, it will block the page from loading the ads, as such not viewed. If 500 people out of 1000 people suddenly decide to block ads, this will mean the ad company will see a drop in views by half and the payout for views to the website will be half. While there is normally better money for clicks, in that it is deemed as the next step towards a product sale etc, per view is heavily relied on due to the amount of people who will visit a page, and then use common sense and not click the ad telling them they can become claude van damme in 5 easy steps.


----------



## ukclonebank (May 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> When you visit a page, it loads the ad up, put simply it's then considered as having been viewed. With an adblocker such as adblockplus, it will block the page from loading the ads, as such not viewed. If 500 people out of 1000 people suddenly decide to block ads, this will mean the ad company will see a drop in views by half and the payout for views to the website will be half. While there is normally better money for clicks, in that it is deemed as the next step towards a product sale etc, per view is heavily relied on due to the amount of people who will visit a page, and then use common sense and not click the ad telling them they can become claude van damme in 5 easy steps.


Yup , that makes sense,
I think if they were better placed they would be less irratating,
So , that tubular thing won't make my dick bigger ???
God damn it!!!


----------



## brotherjericho (May 3, 2013)

ukclonebank said:


> Yup , that makes sense,
> I think if they were better placed they would be less irratating,
> So , that tubular thing won't make my dick bigger ???
> God damn it!!!


Most of these ads are based on your browsing history so...


----------



## ukclonebank (May 3, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> Most of these ads are based on your browsing history so...


Your my brother and we share a pc.


----------



## PetFlora (May 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> Ad blocker people. jeesh get into the 21st century ps firefox is nicer


I use FF, and can't get rid of them. Ideas? I tried *Internet Options*, then max block, but still have them


----------



## ukclonebank (May 4, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> I use FF, and can't get rid of them. Ideas? I tried *Internet Options*, then max block, but still have them


I did notice when i installed Ad blocker plus that it was available for Firefox.
It seems to be effective aswell.


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> I use FF, and can't get rid of them. Ideas? I tried *Internet Options*, then max block, but still have them


https://addons.mozilla.org/En-us/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


----------

